# ein char in einem string ersetzen?



## l00P (23. Feb 2006)

... ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin in einem STring einen char zu ersetzen durch einen anderen.

so sieht mein code aus:

```
sLabel = "sadglkj3403$%$%dGDSfgsdÇ▼";
String ascii = new String(cArr);	//alle ascii zeichen in einem string			
		for(int k = 0; k < sLabel.length(); k++) {					
			if(ascii.indexOf(sLabel.charAt(k)) == -1){						
				hier möchte ich  das non-ASCII-zeichen gleich durch " " ersetzen...
			}						
		}
```

hat jemand eine Idee?

danke schonmal
l00P


----------



## The_S (23. Feb 2006)

Hast du dich schonmal an replace / replaceAll gewagt?


----------



## l00P (23. Feb 2006)

hab ich aber ich bekomme das nicht hin, ich müßte den string in chars aufteilen und dann ändern oder so, geht das auch einfacher.

einfach an der stelle i den char ersetzen....


----------



## bygones (23. Feb 2006)

nutze http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/lang/StringBuilder.html#setCharAt(int, char)


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Feb 2006)

Wenn du kein Java 1.5 hast:

String in char-Array umwandeln:

```
char[] cArr = deinString.toCharArray();
```


----------



## l00P (23. Feb 2006)

danke, habs jetzt den String in ein StringBuilder Objekt umgewandelt, dann das setCharAt() angewandt und dann wieder zurück zu normalem String... ich weiß ein bissi umständlich 

danke
lg


----------

